# EMERGENCY giving not selling: PLEASE LOOK



## dani2spot

THIS IS AN EMERGENCY

i am looking for homes for a handful of beautiful african cichlids, huge blood parrots, synodontis catfish, and a bristlenose pleco. they are coming from one of my bosses' tanks. he dropped a bomb on me a few days ago; he wants all the fish out of the tank, the scape completely revamped, and an arowana put in.

it is super frustrating because i have spent so much time taking care of this tank, but it's his, so i need to do what he wants. he's very determined to have this done by new years and made it clear that if i don't get the fish new homes in the next week, he will "get rid of them [his] way".

if anyone can/wants to take any of these fish and lives _even remotely_ close to waldorf, maryland or DC, PLEASE let me know. i am willing to travel a reasonable distance to make sure these fish end up in homes and not a toilet. so message me if you aren't in the DC metro area and we can try to figure out a way to get them to you.

I'm desperate, people!

I will be traveling to the Hershey, PA area in a few days if anyone up that way is interested in any of the fish. I would be happy to bring them with me.

i will attach pictures in a few minutes

Thanks guys!


----------



## TheJakeM

I'd take the bristlenose if you can ship it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dani2spot

jake, if i don't find a local home for him, i'd be willing to ship him. thank you! if you know anyone near you the has an appropriate tank for large blood parrots and/or african cichlids, let me know and i will send them up too.


----------



## TheJakeM

I'll ask some friends. I'll tell you if I find anyone.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Guest

I have a friend in Maryland that may know some people, I will ask and get back to you.

I have a question though: why doesn't your boss just keep the fish and put the new fish in with them?


----------



## TheJakeM

Angelclown said:


> I have a friend in Maryland that may know some people, I will ask and get back to you.
> 
> I have a question though: why doesn't your boss just keep the fish and put the new fish in with them?


Arowanas will eat smaller fish. They grow fairly large, so "smaller fish" is a real big category. I have a question too though, how big is this tank?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dani2spot

TheJakeM said:


> Cause arowanas will eat smaller fish. They grow several feet in length, so "smaller fish" is a real big category.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


lmao - great explanation


----------



## Pleco

How big is your synodontis?


----------



## emc7

Your best bet is a local club board. There are a bunch of NE aquarium societies. Try capital cichlid. http://www.capitalcichlids.org/


----------



## dani2spot

thanks, emc7, i will join that today and ask there. 

pleco, the synodontis are full grown. i would guess 8ish" give or take.


----------



## TheJakeM

And remember, if you don't find anyone for the pleco, I'll gladly take him.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kirrie

If your still looking for homes for these fish, there are a lot of great members on myaquariumclub.com that may be willing to help out. Just a suggestion if you want to reach more people! I hope they all go to good homes


----------



## dani2spot

thanks so much, guys. i was able to find all the fish fantastic homes. they went in two groups and all ended up in tanks that are significantly bigger than the one they came from. 
=)


----------

